# No limit hold em Poker in Casinos North



## jahr1986 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi does anyone have recommendations for any casinos to play poker in. Do any of the casinos play lower limit games like 1/2$ usd?
Are the games regular? just want some info on different regular games in and around kyrenia. Thanks 

Jack


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jahr1986 said:


> Hi does anyone have recommendations for any casinos to play poker in. Do any of the casinos play lower limit games like 1/2$ usd?
> Are the games regular? just want some info on different regular games in and around kyrenia. Thanks
> 
> Jack


You ask in the wrong forum. I think 100% of the forum members live in the republic, where there is no casinos yet,even if there will be one in a year or two


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Anders, you miss the point. It is well known that many flock over to the North where there are casinos.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Anders, you miss the point. It is well known that many flock over to the North where there are casinos.
> 
> Pete


And they are members of this forum?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> And they are members of this forum?


Probably not but that does not mean the question cannot be asked

Asking about casinos in the North is no different from asking about hotels or features there. Although we are in the ROC many of us have knowledge from past visits.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually the original poster appears to be in the North according to his location so he has more idea than those of us who live in the South.


----------

